# iPad Screen as Whiteboard in MacOS OBS (Quicktime, NDI, or?)



## ChiptheMonk (Aug 5, 2020)

I have an iPad Pro that I would like to integrate into my OBS as a type of whiteboard. What is the best way to do this? I'm currently aware of four approaches:

1.Connect iPad via Lightning Cable, use Quicktime (New Movie Recording, Select iPad from dropdown next to recording), integrate into OBS via Window Capture. Problem: Fairly significant delay (lag) between iPad and OBS
2. Connect iPad to OBS via NDI tools over the network. (I haven't tried this, but I would imagine this introduces more lag than #1, given that it is going through my wireless network? Lightning to Ethernet adaptors seem expensive, unfortunately).
3. Connect iPad to a capture card via a Lightning-to-HDMI adaptor? 
4. Use LonelyScreen (I haven't tried this, but LonelyScreen is now paid only it looks like).

Are there any other methods? I'm looking for something with low latency. Zoom has a screen sharing feature with the iPad that works really well; I'd like to be able to do this within OBS for further customization, and so that I could do a similar process in other video chatting programs using OBS as a virtual camera. Thoughts?

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong sub-forum.


----------



## ChiptheMonk (Aug 5, 2020)

After restarting OBS (I thought I did this before), my iPad now appears as a Video Capture Device source. This is by far the best way to use it, and the way I was hoping to use it. Not sure if this was related to my USB hub or what, but I've got it working now.


----------



## klancaster (Aug 24, 2020)

ChiptheMonk said:


> After restarting OBS (I thought I did this before), my iPad now appears as a Video Capture Device source. This is by far the best way to use it, and the way I was hoping to use it. Not sure if this was related to my USB hub or what, but I've got it working now.


Was the problem with the hub? My iPad does not show up as a capture device regardless of what I do.


----------



## hkarl (Feb 3, 2021)

ChiptheMonk said:


> After restarting OBS (I thought I did this before), my iPad now appears as a Video Capture Device source. This is by far the best way to use it, and the way I was hoping to use it. Not sure if this was related to my USB hub or what, but I've got it working now.


I am trying the same thing. It works, but I only get 960x720 as screen resolution, whereas QuickTimePlayer recording gets 1920x... resolution (something like that). Did you manage manage to squeeze out a higher resolution? Thanks!


----------

